# Phragmipedium popowii



## Phrag-Plus (May 5, 2017)




----------



## eteson (May 5, 2017)

very nice one! such a dark pouch!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 5, 2017)

Fantastic flower from one of my favorite Phrag species. Great job. Any care tips?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 5, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Fantastic flower from one of my favorite Phrag species. Great job. Any care tips?



Smaller pot to allow them to dry faster, the only species I’m not keeping the feet wet all the time, good ventilation and cooler temperature too… If your growing area reaches over 30°C, 4 to 5 days later rot may appear…


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 5, 2017)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Smaller pot to allow them to dry faster, the only species I’m not keeping the feet wet all the time, good ventilation and cooler temperature too… If your growing area reaches over 30°C, 4 to 5 days later rot may appear…



That's super helpful! Thanks.

I don't keep any of the caudatum group sitting in water, and instead, water them like paphs. I didn't realize that this species was so adverse to warmer temperatures. Fortunately, I've got mine growing indoors where temps that high would be pretty exceptional and only likely to happen if the power goes out in the middle of the summer.


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 5, 2017)

I use coarse bark in tight pots as well. I do leave them in a few centimeters of water but only about 50% of the time. I won't refill it until it has been evaporated for a day or two. I do not seem to get the rippling or dimples that are often seen on plants. Some older leaves show it but the new growths are nice and shiny. I also notice that the older growths will die off each season. Perhaps that is my cultural error.


----------



## tomkalina (May 5, 2017)

Nice clone, J-P!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 5, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> That's super helpful! Thanks.
> 
> I don't keep any of the caudatum group sitting in water, and instead, water them like paphs. I didn't realize that this species was so adverse to warmer temperatures. Fortunately, I've got mine growing indoors where temps that high would be pretty exceptional and only likely to happen if the power goes out in the middle of the summer.



I'm keeping exstaminodium like that but I don't have any problem keeping my other caudatum and wallisii (warszewiczianum) in larger pot sit in water.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 5, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> Nice clone, J-P!



Thanks! Those are first bloom seedlings!


----------



## tomkalina (May 5, 2017)

I hope ours turn out as well!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2017)

Oh, my! That is fantastic, JP! I sure wish I could buy from you!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2017)

OK, I'm impressed.


----------



## raymond (May 5, 2017)

tres joli JP very nice


----------



## abax (May 5, 2017)

Such a spectacular flower with enormous character and
color.


----------



## phrag guy (May 6, 2017)

Those are great Jean-Pierre,the color is fantastic. I bet the rest tun out just as nice.


----------



## Erythrone (May 8, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dandrobium (May 8, 2017)

Incredible bloom & colour!


----------



## blondie (May 10, 2017)

Very nice I do love this species great growing notes to


----------



## eaborne (May 11, 2017)

Awesome species!


----------

